# i have no purpose to live now,no goals,no objective?i gave up



## letmedieinpeace (Aug 24, 2016)

Within 4 months,i will commit suicide if i not healed up,if thats my fate let it be..i dont wanna live,if god is true and exist and if he cant see me in pain,why he torturing me so much,why not end this up or it will end by taking my life.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Watch this, bigknowno has a good point as usual


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

God will make you grow, not fall. Setting an expiry date on yourself is stupid. On month 4, day 2, you could have recovered...too bad you didnt try that long, eh?


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

What are you doing? No, don't do that. Honestly, that is not your fate. Are you letting dp take over your life? Please don't. 
Remember that your mind is exactly that. Your mind is* yours*. It doesn't control you, you control it. 
It will be ok! Don't give up on life, life is worth it.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

letmedieinpeace said:


> Within 4 months,i will commit suicide if i not healed up,if thats my fate let it be..i dont wanna live,if god is true and exist and if he cant see me in pain,why he torturing me so much,why not end this up or it will end by taking my life.


did you have to tell us? now i feel horrible because youre killing yourself and i feel like i could have helped you. youre gonna live for 80 years if youre lucky. do you how any idea how incredibly short that is in the life span of the universe? its so short its unimaginable. and you wanna kill yourself before that? imagine if in the moment before you died you could see the version of yourself that didnt commit suicide, all cured and back to normal. imagine how dissapointed you would be in yourself.

if you kill yourself you let the dp/dr win, and that would be an insult to the rest of us.

suicide is the easy way out, dont be a pussy.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

ugh said:


> did you have to tell us? now i feel horrible because youre killing yourself and i feel like i could have helped you. youre gonna live for 80 years if youre lucky. do you how any idea how incredibly short that is in the life span of the universe? its so short its unimaginable. and you wanna kill yourself before that? imagine if in the moment before you died you could see the version of yourself that didnt commit suicide, all cured and back to normal. imagine how dissapointed you would be in yourself.
> 
> if you kill yourself you let the dp/dr win, and that would be an insult to the rest of us.
> 
> suicide is the easy way out, dont be a pussy.


Preach girl.


----------



## ugh (Sep 15, 2016)

dope said:


> Preach girl.


b-but im a guy


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

letmedieinpeace said:


> Within 4 months,i will commit suicide if i not healed up,if thats my fate let it be..i dont wanna live,if god is true and exist and if he cant see me in pain,why he torturing me so much,why not end this up or it will end by taking my life.


how long have you had dp/dr?


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

I feel your pain OP. I gave my self 1 year to get better or end it all. Luckily I recovered dp/dr wise and have had some good days. It's a bit liberating to set such deadlines as it gives us a solution to what seems like inescapable pain. Just want you to know that you're not the only one who has felt like this, and others have got out of it alive.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

Alex617 said:


> I feel your pain OP. I gave my self 1 year to get better or end it all. Luckily I recovered dp/dr wise and have had some good days. It's a bit liberating to set such deadlines as it gives us a solution to what seems like inescapable pain. Just want you to know that you're not the only one who has felt like this, and others have got out of it alive.


im with alex on this as well. DP/DR for me is horrible. Every second of every day for 10 months now. its been the worse. i have come so close to ending it all but i dont know whats around the corner so i gotta stick it out until i find out. HPPD is the biggest thing for me. Even now as i type, the words are not black , they are green and purple, the screen is not clear but only shows static running throughout itself. afterimaes are a pain. I feel you. i do. so many people do as well. youre not alone and you dont have to choose this way. not like this


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

ugh said:


> b-but im a guy


Sorry xD I guess preach boy then? xD


----------

